# Lieblings-Marathon



## Forest (25. Juli 2001)

An alle Marathonisti dieser Welt:

Sagt mal, welche Marathon-Veranstaltung haltet ihr denn für die beste?? Und warum (Streckenführung, Organisation, Stimmung).

Klar, nicht jeder hat an jedem event schon mal teilgenommen, aber vielleicht bekommt man doch einen kleinen Überblick.

Führt ruhig auch mal Negativ-Beispiele an (Stichwort: Verbraucherschutz).

Danke schon mal für die interessanten Meldungen  

Forest


----------



## Flaschenmann (27. Juli 2001)

Am schoensten : Gardasee, ganz klar. Wegen der Strecke, der Gegend, dem italienischen Flair.. 

Aber von der Organisation her ist es auch der schlechteste. Wie immer beim Herrn Veith ist es ********gal ob die Leute ueberhaupt alle auf den Kurs passen, Hauptsache alle haben bezahlt und kommen irgendwann an. Schlange stehen im Marathon macht halt keinen Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (27. Juli 2001)

Der am Gardasee war super besonders die harten trails nur war ich da ei´ner der einzigen die gefahren sind die anderen haben getragen und waren im weg... 

der rhön-bike-marathon ist auch super...
super organisation camping umsonst toller vorabend!!!

Das wars
                        Nutcracker


----------



## Granny (27. Juli 2001)

http://www.erzgebirgs-bike-marathon.de
4./5. August 2001


----------



##  (5. August 2001)

Hallo!
Zum Thema Negativbeispiele hätte ich da den German Quest Marathon in Alheim:
+ super Strecke
+ das wars

- Chaotische Organisation
- unappetitliche Verpflegungsstände
- Warteschlangen bei der "Nudelparty",weil nur nach Bedarf ge-
  kocht
- Undurchschaubarer Modus bei der Ehrung der Sieger
- Die Damen wurden mangels Masse gleich ganz vergessen
- Angekündigtes Rahmenprogramm- Fehlanzeige!
- Hat eigentlich irgendeiner der Teilnehmer jemals irgendwelche 
  wertvollen Sachpreise erhalten?

Alles in Allem also ein völlig misslungener Versuch an große Veranstaltungen heranzukommen!
Schade eigentlich,vor ein paar Jahren hatte alles so gut begonnen.


----------



## Lutz (6. August 2001)

Tja, ich werde auch NIE mehr an diesem Scheißmarathon in Ahlheim teilnehmen. Die Orga war schlecht, die Leute irgendwie "anders" und unfreundlich. Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, nicht beachtet zu werden und nur für die Bezahlerei gut gewesen zu sein, während lokale "Größen" im Ziel bejubelt wurden! Dann kann man es auch lassen und einfach eine Art "Vereinsmeisterschaft" ausrichten, da brauche ich nicht extra von Frankfurt da hoch zu fahren und dafür noch Geld abzudrücken!
Einen Sachpreis geschweigeden eine Urkunde habe ich übrigens auch nicht bekommen, das ist irgendwie in der Chaos-Wertung untergegangen.

Lutz


----------



## RobBj123 (6. August 2001)

Ich bin schon zwei Mal in Clausthal Zellerfeld bei dem Marathon mitgefahren. Hat echt Spass gemacht und die Strecke ist auch gut gewählt. Auf jeden Fall hat der Marathon nicht so den Character einer Massenveranstaltung sondern ist etwas überschauberer...
Schade war nur, dass es dieses Jahr nur komisch schmeckende Getränke an den Verpflegungsstellen gab, und keine Energieriegel etc. 
Nächstes Jahr bin ich dort aber bestimmt wieder dabei.
Robert

www.mtb-hi.de


----------



## mast99 (7. August 2001)

gardasee fand ich auch gut, und dieses jahr hat mir willingen auch gut gefallen.
das es bei so grossen veranstaltungen schon mal hier und da zum stau kommt, damit muss man halt rechnen.

ansonsten find ich gerade die "festivals" gut wegen dem ganzen drumrum, ... bikes gucken, shows, kleine races, grosse races.

und bei welchem marathon kann man denn schon waehrend des rennens sich fuer eine strecke entscheiden ??


----------



## FatAlbert (9. August 2001)

Meine Favoriten sind:

Franken-Bike-Marathon http://www.rvc-trieb.de
+ Klein und überschaubar 
+ freundliche Leute
+ gute Organisation
+ gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis

Dolomiti-Superbike http://www.dolomitisuperbike.com
+ schöne Streckenführung
+ Viele interessante Strecken zur Vorbereitung
+ nette Leute
- relativ zur Teilnehmerzahl nur wenig Rahmenprogramm 
- mit Anfahrt und Übernachtung relativ teuer

Weniger empfehlenswert:

Garmisch Classics http://www.getgoing.de
+ Sehr schöne Streckenführung
+ Rahmenprogramm im Olympiastadion
- Unprofessionelle Organisation
- Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, insbesondere bei Übernachtung

Albert.


----------



## theBikeMike (16. August 2001)

Mein Lieblings"Marathon" ist der 36/50 km kurze in Aspang (Österreich), da es ur viele Singletrails und coole Abfahrten gab. Außerdem noch Bachdurchfahrten, Megadownhill,....

www.wechselkaiser.at 

CU
Michi


----------



## tobi (20. August 2001)

Mein Lieblings-Marathon ist ganz klar der *Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon in Kirchzarten* . Super Organisation, Super Strecke, immer schönes Wetter und größter Marathon Deutschlands. Zudem hab ichs bis zum Start nur 11km weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phgruber (20. August 2001)

Wenn man nur auf die Organisation, Rahmenprogramm usw. schaut, kommt für mich als bester Marathon nur die Salzkammergut-Trophy (Bad Goisern in Oberösterreich) ein. Da stimmt schon vorher und auch noch danach alles.

So wird schon vor dem Rennen eine Startliste ins Netz gestellt, so dass man schauen kann, ob alles mit der Online-Anmeldung funktioniert hat.

Am Renntag gibt es dann alle paar Kilometer eine Verpflegsstation, bei der 50 m vorher schon jemand fragt was man will und das dann an den Stand nach vorne schreit, damit es dann auch da ist. Haben kann man fast alles, Riegel, Obst, Kuchen, Schokoloade bzw. Wasser, Cola, Iso-Getränke (und das in richtigen Trinkflaschen, so dass man einfach die leere hinschmeissen kann und die neue aufnehmen kann). Auch die Zuschauer sind überall voll informiert, es kommt einem vor, dass es in allen Orten einen Rundlauf gegeben hat, worin aufgefordert wird, sich am Renntag an die Strecke zu stellen und zu jubeln!

Auch nachher klappt alles bestens: schnelle Ergebnisse im WWW, Berichterstattung im landesweiten Fernsehen (ORF), Riesen-Ziel-Verpflegsstation sowie Veranstalter, die auch auf Email-Anfragen innerhalb eines Tages antworten.

Fazit: TOLL

Das einzige Detail, wo mir noch etwas besseres einfällt ist die Streckenführung, wo die "Hobby-WM" in Saalbach-Hinterglemm noch besser ist. Dort gibt es nämlich wirklich nur steile Berge, eine Menge Höhenmeter (3900 HM auf 82 km) und die Abfahrten sind so, dass ein guter Downhiller einige Zeit herausholen kann, aber gleichzeitig ein schlechter Downhiller keine Sturzangst bekommt.


----------



## valeri (1. September 2001)

Hallo Leute

Immer im August lohnt sich ein Abstecher in die Schweiz, nach Grindelwald zum "Eigerbike"!
Perfekte Organisation, tolle Strecke und eine mega-schöne Landschaft obendrauf...
Nicht ganz billig aber gutes hat seinen Preis... (und hier ist er's tatsächlich mal wert!)

 erich


----------



## Akumlehn (5. September 2001)

Hoi

der beste Marathon, bei dem ich bis jetzt gefahren bin, ist der Bergradikal in Österreich.
Geile Strecke (bergauf (4100HM  ) und bergab (feinste Trails)), gute Verpflegung und gute Orga.
Negatives gibs eigentlich nix, außer das der Name Radikal zutrifft und man doch etwas überrascht sein könnte von den bergab Stücken.  
Ansonsten noch ein paar Marathons die io waren, nicht hervorragend gut oder schlecht:
Willingen, Neuhaus im Solling, Clausthal-Zellerfeld, Altenau, Rhön-Bike, Schmallenberg.
bis denn
Andreas


----------



## RobBj123 (5. September 2001)

Biste den Rhön Bike Marathon dieses Jahr mitgefahren? Ich fand den nicht so toll.
ciao
Robert


----------



## Akumlehn (5. September 2001)

ja, dieses jahr, ausgerechnet am wärmsten tag des jahres 

naja, toll wars nich, aber auch ncih überragend schlecht.
anzumerken wäre bloss die schlechte verpflegung und die leichte strecke (nur 100m bergab etwas schwieriger), ansonsten gebolze auffem 3. blatt mit hin und wieder nem steilen anstieg.
naja, hast schon recht, der rhön-bike war der schlechteste aus der reihe aber imho noch vertretbar.
bis denn
Andreas


----------



## RobBj123 (5. September 2001)

Also die Verpflegung konnte man ja wohl vergessen. Cornies und Apfelschorle bzw. Wasser sind beim Wettkampf nicht gerade das beste. Die Strecke fand ich noch ganz angenehm, ******** war nur, dass sie um ca. 5km gekürzt war. Ist schon ziemlich schlecht, wenn man dann auf den letzten Kilometern noch mal Gas geben will und plötzlich im Ziel steht. Dann bin ich auch die kurze Runde gefahren und die Siegerehrung war viel zu spät. Ausserdem gabs für den 1. bei den Junioren nur ne neue Fahrradkette. Und nicht einen Teil der 3000,- DM Preisgeld. 
Ich werde aber wohl trotzdem wieder kommen, die Strecke war okay und Spass gemach hats auch. Dann muss ich meine Erwartungen halt zurückdrehen. Ach und wer braucht schon warmes Wasser zum duschen...

ciao
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akumlehn (6. September 2001)

h3h3

von siegerehrungen etc habe ich nix mitbekommen. nach 120km in der hitze ( bei der ersten runde wars es noch angenehm ) wollte ich eigentlich nur noch nach hause  
mir persönlich hat die apfelschorle gereicht, aber das ist wohl geschmackssache.
ach ja, warmes wasser hatten wir 120km finisher auch  

bye
Andreas


----------



## RobBj123 (6. September 2001)

So eine Schweinerei, warum habt ihr warmes Wasser bekommen und wir nicht...  Naja, dafür waren die kostenlosen (und dringend nötigenden) Getränke am Ziel bei euch schon alle. Der 1. hat übrigens auch schon nichts mehr bekommen.

ciao
Robert


----------



## Akumlehn (6. September 2001)

ach deswegen gabs nix mehr zu trinken, weil ihr sauft wie die löcher  
naja, begraben und fertig das thema.
nächstes jahr bin ich für meinen teil nicht dabei, gibt interessantere rennen!
bye
Andreas


----------



## Kurbel (8. September 2001)

....German Quetsch in Alheim(s.o.)
Da gab´s nur kalte Duschen,die Verpflegung war ekelhaft und von pubertierenden Knilchen serviert worden;Wer will schon Wurschtbrötchen,die stundenlang in der Sonne gestanden haben?
Mich würde mal interessieren,ob M.Weichert seine Hill-climb-Prämie bekommen hat.
Also:Seid alle froh,daß es Veranstaltungen wie in Burghaun gibt.


----------



## UweW (13. September 2001)

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann die geballte Kritik am Rhön-Bike-Marathon echt nicht verstehen. Die Strecke war gar nicht übel, für deutsches Mittelgebirge mit ihren vielen steilen Stichen sogar recht anspruchsvoll. Die Organisation und die Zeitdauer bis zur Siegerehrung waren auch okay (bis auf die Sache mit den fehlenden Getränken im Ziel). Eine kostenlose (!) Massage bietet auch nicht jeder Veranstalter.
Also immer schön fair bleiben.
Ciao.


----------



## RobBj123 (13. September 2001)

Hey hey, die Strecke fand ich auch ganz gut. Kommt mir sehr entgegen wenn man nur viel treten muss  Liegt wohl am Rennradfahren... Am fiesesten fand ich den immer steiler werdenden Anstieg ziemlich am Anfang...

ciao
Robert


----------

